# rental near Nerja



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

Here I am again for some of your sound advice and words of wisdom. I am looking to get a winter rental of a villa in the campo between Nerja and Competa in the east of the Costa Del Sol. Can anyone advise about the best way to go about it in this area. we lived here for a while around 2007- 2010 and having retired now want to get a feel for it again before we decide to buy. We want something for 6 or 7 months from about October I want to pay the 7 months but staying periodically for periods of about 6 to 8 weeks, but I would want to leave one of my cars there for the whole period with UK plates. so I don't need to hire one


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We use these people Villas in Nerja - Apartments in Nerja for winter lets

Jo xxx


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Jo I will give them a try.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Be very careful with a UK plated car. In this area the Guardia start to put them in the pound after three months. It certainly doesn't happen all the time but their interpretation of the law regarding changing foreign plated cars to Spanish plates is not necessarily the same as the law as we understand it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Be very careful with a UK plated car. In this area the Guardia start to put them in the pound after three months. It certainly doesn't happen all the time but their interpretation of the law regarding changing foreign plated cars to Spanish plates is not necessarily the same as the law as we understand it.


Yep, the police are very "observant" when it comes to foreign plated cars - its what they affectionately call their "tourist tax"! My friends drive a French car and were stopped twice, but they were within the 90 day time frame and were tourists. I had a hire car. I was stopped once and my documents were checked and I parked in the wrong place once - for less than 10 minutes, when I returned the car had been towed away and I had to pay 300€ to get it back - people told me afterwards that the guardia in the area get their wages from catching illegal drivers, so are very keen to do just that!!! Mine being a hire car meant I was a target as it was pretty obvious I was a tourist, as were my friends who had their French car

Jo xxx


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

A bit rich when the police get a bonus for stealing cars!!!

Thanks for the advice perhaps I need to rethink this one


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ABERAFON said:


> A bit rich when the police get a bonus for stealing cars!!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice perhaps I need to rethink this one



As long as you're legal, you have nothing to worry about - as anywhere else. Maybe buy a spanish car for the duration and sell it when you leave??

Jo xxx


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

jojo said:


> As long as you're legal, you have nothing to worry about - as anywhere else. Maybe buy a spanish car for the duration and sell it when you leave??
> 
> Jo xxx


Old school I am afraid Jo, always obey the law, but we would have liked to travel down in our motorhome pulling the car, then leave the MH at the rented house until we end the rental using it to tour around other areas, but use the car for each of our stays as a run around. But may have to rethink as would hate to have out MH impounded as it's 60k, don't mind the car though 1k. It is not worth driving down in the MH to take it back after each couple of months. Ah well. may have to fly and car hire.

Do you just have a holiday home in Spain Jo, as that is what we had for some years and would like to do that again but things appear to have changed so trying to get a handle on what to do thanks for your responses


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ABERAFON said:


> Old school I am afraid Jo, always obey the law, but we would have liked to travel down in our motorhome pulling the car, then leave the MH at the rented house until we end the rental using it to tour around other areas, but use the car for each of our stays as a run around. But may have to rethink as would hate to have out MH impounded as it's 60k, don't mind the car though 1k. It is not worth driving down in the MH to take it back after each couple of months. Ah well. may have to fly and car hire.
> 
> Do you just have a holiday home in Spain Jo, as that is what we had for some years and would like to do that again but things appear to have changed so trying to get a handle on what to do thanks for your responses


We rent with friends, we have a lot of other friends we meet there who bring caravans etc - I'm not sure how they negotiate the law - although thinking about it, they only stay for 3 months. They and my OH are all musicians, so It's all about the amateur music scene in and around Nerja, open mike nights and gigs! So they all get together over the winter there. Bless !!! But there are many 'winterers' there

Jo xxx


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

jojo said:


> We rent with friends, we have a lot of other friends we meet there who bring caravans etc - I'm not sure how they negotiate the law - although thinking about it, they only stay for 3 months. They and my OH are all musicians, so It's all about the amateur music scene in and around Nerja, open mike nights and gigs! So they all get together over the winter there. Bless !!! But there are many 'winterers' there
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response Jo, we have the dilemma about whether to buy or rent as since we sold our villa near Competa in 2010 ( fortunately before the property falls) we have missed it so much as the winters in the UK are grim and we find it difficult to get any sense of the peace we had there in the UK. We are not sure renting will be enough as we like our own space and style. Still a long way to go yet to make a decision .


----------



## Kate Anda (Apr 3, 2014)

it might be worth your while to look specifically for a rental with garage or off street parking, alternately you could rent a garage. We have to do that as we live in an old part, narrow cobbled streets with bad car access. It costs us about 80 euros a month but we are in Granada the capital and parking space in our barrio is at a premium so it should be less in Nerja.


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

Kate Anda said:


> it might be worth your while to look specifically for a rental with garage or off street parking, alternately you could rent a garage. We have to do that as we live in an old part, narrow cobbled streets with bad car access. It costs us about 80 euros a month but we are in Granada the capital and parking space in our barrio is at a premium so it should be less in Nerja.


Thanks Kate for that advice, it is a bit of a problem when you don't live in the country and want to spend some time there, spend some money and then return to you own country where you need the car


----------

